# bee split time of day?



## motox573 (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there a better time of day to do a split I know in evening and early morning they will be full but wasnt sure of it mattered or would make a difference


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

It really does not matter doing it in mid day has foragers out doing their thing. so you have less bees to deal with.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

It might matter to you the kind of split you do. If you are going to be pulling frames and looking for a queen you might want less bees in the hive. If you are splitting by the box I don't think it matters.


----------

